# WIe fangt ihr mit HP Design in Photoshop an?



## Der nette Mann (20. Mai 2002)

Hi @ all,

ich bin mal wieder dabei eine neue Page zu machen. Da hab ich mich mal gefragt, wie die richtigen Profis anfangen würden. Ich mache eigentlich immer ein Header Bild und dieses schneide ich dann aus und füge es in die HP ein. Die kleinen Buttons und Picz mach ich dann in eigenen Dateien. Macht ihr gleich alles zusammen und legt dann Slices darüber bzw. zerschneidet es. Achtet Ihr darauf ob, die Site auch 800 * 600 kompatibel ist oder setzt ihr vorraus, dass jeder User eine 1024 er Auflösung hat???

Danke an alle, die sich hier beteiligen...

Der nette Mann

P.S.: Ein paar Samples wären ganz net


----------



## Kurini (20. Mai 2002)

Hi ,

also ich hab meien HP in Photoshop zu anfang gemacht ! Zuerst hab ich mir nen Style bzw. Layout ausgedacht welche form fuer das interface ( TIP: grobe skizzen auf nem blat papier machen )! Dann hab ich mir zuerst einmal nen passenden hintergund gebastelt ! Danach hab ich das Interface gemacht(hier hatte ich mich fuer 4 teile entschieden - oben , links , rechts , mitte) und zuletzt die Buttons ! Dann hab ich alles zusammengefügt und bisschen nach bearbeitet mit fülloptionen ! Das ganze als sicherheistkopie in .PSD abgespeichert ! Das ganze hab ich in grössen anordung 1024x768 weil ich selbst die grösse hab und denk das die meisten diese auflösug haben udn mir 800x600 einfach zu klein war ! Danach hab ich alles einzeln als .gif gespeichert ( das war arbeit - jeden einzelnen button ) ! So nun werd ich ( weil ich grad dabei bin ) die buttons und dat interface in Flash MX bearbeiten ! Und ich denke besucher würden sich über ein nettes INTRO freuen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





so das wars von mir 

cya und viel spass beim GFX'len


----------



## Jan Seifert (20. Mai 2002)

ich fange so an,
ideensammlung festhalten auf papier.
mir klar machen, für wenn und was es optimiert 
werden soll. (browser, Auflösung etc.)
In photoshop mehrere sachen ausprobieren.
wenn mir eine sache gefällt, versuchen
zu verfeinern und zu optimieren.
alles abspeichern und in html hauen.

TADA, die seite ist fertig.
Kannst dir ja meine mal ansehen, habe nach dem schema
gearbeitet und das ist dabei herraus gekommen


----------



## Fey (21. Mai 2002)

Hallöchen,

also ich nehm Photoshop, 'ne Datei mit einer bestimmten Größe (je nachdem ob für 800*600 oder 1024*168) und fang dann an. Wenn das Ganze dann fertig ist schnippel ich alles in mühseliger Kleinarbeit aus. Also ohne Slices, sondern noch richtig Handarbeit. Hier an der Arbeit habe ich das Glück das der Programmierer das dann ausschnipseln darf.  Obwohl ich da manchmal schon ganz schön geschimpft kriege. 

Nochmal kurz zusammengefasst:
Ich nehme eine Datei und bastel mir die HP so, wie sie später auch aussehen soll. So sieht man dann das Allgemeinbild auf einen Schlag und passen sollte dann hinterher auch alles. 

Liebe Grüße
Fey


----------



## schiieech (21. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von smallB _
> *ich fange so an,
> ideensammlung festhalten auf papier.
> mir klar machen, für wenn und was es optimiert
> ...


jep, das is so ziemlich die beste variante, mit den skizzen auf papier und das man mal mehrere sachen ausprobiert und DANN das beste davon aussucht... man muss die "fehlversuche" ja nicht verwerfen, man kann sie ja zu einem späteren zeitpunkt verfeinern und wiederverwenden...

s.


----------



## allent (9. Juli 2002)

also ich fang wenn überhaupt immer mit der Grundierung an ich überleg mir also welche Farben ich überhaupt verwenden will, und welche nicht...dann mache ich mir eine kleine Skizze wie das Design ca. aussehen soll...und dann ergibt sich quasi alles von selbst...ich lasse dann meiner Kreativität freien Lauf, und am ende kommt eigentlich immer was gutes dabei heraus ...

regards allent


----------



## FlyingBall (24. Juli 2002)

damit ist irgendwie nicht so richtig geholfen wie geht denn das in ps was zusammen basteln wie bastelt man was zusammen


----------



## foxx21 (25. Juli 2002)

alter,,,, wer suchen kann ist klar im vorteil,,

mach ein paar tutorials und lern photoshop mal richtig
kennen ,bevor du dich zu einer page stellst


ich finde diese tutorials fürn anfang nicht schlecht,

schau dich noch hier um und lies das handbuch


 

-greez


----------



## FlyingBall (25. Juli 2002)

@ foxx welches handbuch genau


----------



## d4k4 (25. Juli 2002)

@ fly : das ps handbuch ?


----------



## FlyingBall (25. Juli 2002)

achso


----------



## foxx21 (25. Juli 2002)

nein ich meinte das tolle hanbuch in dem steht welches handbuch man benützen muss


----------



## FlyingBall (27. Juli 2002)

kannst du auch mal nett sein foxx


----------



## Jan Seifert (27. Juli 2002)

könnten vielleicht themen, mit so einem start
datum und bereits beantworteter fragen auch in der
versänke verschwinden?


----------



## foxx21 (28. Juli 2002)

> kannst du auch mal nett sein foxx




ne


----------



## FlyingBall (28. Juli 2002)

@ small wollte nur nicht extra nen neues aufmachen


----------



## Jan Seifert (28. Juli 2002)

du könntest ihm aber eine pm schickne


----------



## penniwise (29. September 2004)

wer kein handbuch hat kann nicht drin lesen


----------



## Jan Seifert (29. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von penniwise _
> *wer kein handbuch hat kann nicht drin lesen  *


Und wer so ein Kommetar schreibt + einen alten Thread aus den Tiefen des Forums holt gehört gesperrt  

- auf auf und davon, ähh zu -


----------

